# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Muay Thai or BJJ

## crash187ct

i've finally found a place where i live that offers 1 or the other. my question now is, which would be more beneficial in "real world" events muay thai or bjj? the reason that i ask is, i don't want to dive into something, only for it to be utilized through played out tournaments and junk such as that. let me know which you guys think...

----------


## DHew

ive heard that some of both, if possible in your scenario, is best.

----------


## KAEW44

in real life a baseball bat is what works better than the best MT or BJJ.

Knowing both is such a plus for NHB or MMA competition, but if u really only can choose one and u want the one that works when u fight someone outside a bar or in a parking lot then the baseball bat is always the gauranteed winner, but as for the two styles here is the truth:

MT: You can really kick ass with muay thai but realistically the pace and style of a "real fight" puts u in a 50/50 chance of being sucker punched and dropped by even the most amateur brawler. Nobody outside a bar will stand MT stance and trade shots and combinations with u, they will either swing crazy and if u clinch they will try to deck u and throw u on the floor. In which case MT will not do anything for u. The only case in which MT works is if u become a real real expert at it and u start seeing normal people in slow motion from how slow they are compared to your lightning speed. That is the case in which u will be able to use MT in a "real fight". 
Confidence-wise training in punches and knees and kicks and elbows will make u mentally confident that u can throw with anyone, so mentally u will have some kind of edge with MT.

BJJ: If u train this sport for a month u will be able to take any "normal" person down and break their arm while they are still wondering what u did to them! U wont have to take a hit or bother making it look fancy, takedown, submission, cracking sound, ambulance! nice and simple! The only person who can stop your attack is someone who trained in it.
The downside is that BJJ isnt as much of a conditioning sport as MT is, that means if u shut off your mind during BJJ and just do the moves during classes, chances are u wont be in good shape. However in MT its a very challenging workout physically so even if u are a wuss u will still be in good enough shape to run away from a fight.

The conclusion is in real life its always better to know as much as u can, i train both and at times when i dont have time i will train one of them for a few months then switch to the other for a few months so that i know both at the end. I love both styles but the truth is dont ever beleive it when someone tells u something works for sure on the streets because u never know what happens in the real life, thats why i still recommend baseball bat in the car trunk.

----------


## zodiac666

yea tough to say, if someone takes a swing at u in a packed bar your not going to be able to take them down. 

not too big on any one style, u should be able to strike, but also have grappling and submissions. i like to carry a lil .32 pretty much wherever i go, i think that works well against pretty much any style

----------


## J.S.N.

i would say the advantage of BJJ is being able to own the living shit out of people who don't train grappling 1-on-1 with beyond ease, whereas muy thai (or boxing for that matter) will allow you to own people in shadier situations, but it's not as sure a thing. like "bang" ludwig got kayo'd in an mma fight by sammy morgan from TUF. if a really good striker like bang can get kayo'd by a wild punch from sam morgan in a cage setting, just think how easily it could happen in a setting like an alley or bar.

----------


## crash187ct

love the posts, especially the long one lol. i do see ya'lls points. and i think i'm going for bjj. its not that i'm really looking for a fight, in fact i'm not. but i'd like to be ready, (partly), and on the other side i feel like i'm just sitting here, weight training, and not applying it anywhere other than that. almost feels as a waste

----------


## zimmy

try em both man...see which one you rather.

----------


## kihop

Is the same guy teaching both the styles? Maybe go checkout both the classes and see which one he's better/more qualified at teaching.

----------


## Hunter

I am a grappler first and a striker second but if I were you I would try out the MT and see how you like it then incoperate BJJ. You do not want to go to the ground in a street fight it really leaves you open for people to jump in well by keeping it standing you can defend yourself and escape when the moment arises but both are good self defesnse arts but I would deffiantly prefere to keep a street fight on the feet

----------


## mkv213

both If You Can

----------


## skinnyhb

i'd start with BJJ because you will be live sparring on your first night probably whereas with MT, it will probably be a few weeks/months before any real sparring.

----------


## gixxerboy1

bjj isn't that real world oriented. In what bar are you going to have room on the floor to put someone in a submission hold? Even if you could being on the floor is the last place i want to be in a bar. Same on the street. I not into rolling around on the pavement. I've down it but its not something i would prefer to do. I would find something with some striking.

----------


## zimmy

> bjj isn't that real world oriented. In what bar are you going to have room on the floor to put someone in a submission hold? Even if you could being on the floor is the last place i want to be in a bar. Same on the street. I not into rolling around on the pavement. I've down it but its not something i would prefer to do. I would find something with some striking.



ever had to use it yet? I have...thanx to sparring i had the guy in a sit down and then to arm bar before he realized what happened. I got no injuryies exept a scrape on my elbow... i posted bout that already. Gotta say...it worked pretty good so long as they don't have friends.

----------


## HeavyHitter

> in real life a baseball bat is what works better than the best MT or BJJ.
> 
> Knowing both is such a plus for NHB or MMA competition, but if u really only can choose one and u want the one that works when u fight someone outside a bar or in a parking lot then the baseball bat is always the gauranteed winner, but as for the two styles here is the truth:
> 
> MT: You can really kick ass with muay thai but realistically the pace and style of a "real fight" puts u in a 50/50 chance of being sucker punched and dropped by even the most amateur brawler. Nobody outside a bar will stand MT stance and trade shots and combinations with u, they will either swing crazy and if u clinch they will try to deck u and throw u on the floor. In which case MT will not do anything for u. The only case in which MT works is if u become a real real expert at it and u start seeing normal people in slow motion from how slow they are compared to your lightning speed. That is the case in which u will be able to use MT in a "real fight". 
> Confidence-wise training in punches and knees and kicks and elbows will make u mentally confident that u can throw with anyone, so mentally u will have some kind of edge with MT.
> 
> BJJ: If u train this sport for a month u will be able to take any "normal" person down and break their arm while they are still wondering what u did to them! U wont have to take a hit or bother making it look fancy, takedown, submission, cracking sound, ambulance! nice and simple! The only person who can stop your attack is someone who trained in it.
> The downside is that BJJ isnt as much of a conditioning sport as MT is, that means if u shut off your mind during BJJ and just do the moves during classes, chances are u wont be in good shape. However in MT its a very challenging workout physically so even if u are a wuss u will still be in good enough shape to run away from a fight.
> ...


classic answer!! AGREED lol

----------


## gixxerboy1

> ever had to use it yet? I have...thanx to sparring i had the guy in a sit down and then to arm bar before he realized what happened. I got no injuryies exept a scrape on my elbow... i posted bout that already. Gotta say...it worked pretty good so long as they don't have friends.


 I'm glad it worked for you. And im not saying it wont. But a larger percentage of the i'd rather be on my feet.

----------


## groundandpoundpwr21

You only got one choice go muay thai. One of the most important things about fighting is learning to take a punch, it might even be more important then learning to throw one. Fights start standing up finishing it standing. Id opt for both but since you got one go muay thai. Most fights are never fair and if its not fair last place you want to be is trying to choke someone out or break there arm. It takes atleast a good 8 seconds or more to get someone out what could happen to you in those 8 seconds?

----------


## Tony Bologna

buy a gun and a conceled weapons permit ya wuss...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jantzen4k

take bjj. submissions are key in a streetfight cause all fights go to the ground

----------


## j3374

> You only got one choice go muay thai. One of the most important things about fighting is learning to take a punch, it might even be more important then learning to throw one. Fights start standing up finishing it standing. Id opt for both but since you got one go muay thai. Most fights are never fair and if its not fair last place you want to be is trying to choke someone out or break there arm. It takes atleast a good 8 seconds or more to get someone out what could happen to you in those 8 seconds?


8 seconds to choke someone out? Not with good technique. 3-4 is all it takes.

----------


## zimmy

lol read his name ... i'm doubting good bjj technique is on his mind  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pete789

I been doing MT for 2 years and i am getting bored of it- so i am gong to BJJ- reckon they both give you an overall coverage.
Peter

----------


## j3374

...true, Zimmy. I didn't catch that.

Think of grappling and striking as yin and yang. You need both to be balanced. 

Now let us meditate upon this....

----------

